# Barb Lee's new blog: Understanding Harness



## susanne (Jan 19, 2012)

http://albrechtsanimals.typepad.com/understanding_harness/2012/01/sliding-backband-saddle-how-to-make.html

Barb began this blog only this month, yet there's already a wealth of information, especially for infogeeks like me.


----------



## Shari (Jan 19, 2012)

Good start to the Blog but being an Artist... I need pictures!


----------



## susanne (Jan 19, 2012)

I absolutely agree, especially with the entry on making a sliding backband saddle. Not that I'm likely to make one, but I want to see photos so that I can imagine myself doing it!


----------

